# Getting shitfaced



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Just wondering what happens if two events are on the same day


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

People will either go to one or the other. If they are adventurous, they will go to one in the morning and the other in the afternoon.

To get shitfaced, I'd recommend drinking Stella.


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

I just wondered if you see both. Looks okay though. Can you make integrate with Outlook ? Come on - cchop chop


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

There is a remind me function. Suck it up. Lol


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

touché


----------

